# Just finished my Chinador!!!



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

I am not sure if I am really smart or my wife has once again gotten the best of me. You tell me.

I have been reading some posts about people turning china cabinets into humidors and I thought that was a really neat idea. While sitting in the kitchen one day I began eyeing up my wife's somewhat old and slightly worn china cabinet (which by the way would make a perfect humidor). I decided to implement my plan. While eating dinner one night I glanced over at the caabinet and said very casually: "You know we should get a new china cabinet sometime". My wife gave me a dirty look and asked why? I quickly answered: "Well you know that one is getting old and we need a new kitchen table anyways with the kids getting bigger and all". I then masterfully changed the subject by mentioning how delightful the meatloaf was that evening. Knowing the seed was planted I sat back and let it grow.

A few weeks later, shortly after our tax return came back we were out for a Sunday drive and I suggested that we stop by a local furniture shop. While acting like I was bored out of my mind I quickly noticed a very nicely priced kitchen table, chairs and matching china cabinet (as you can see I set the bait). My wife looked over and took the bait like a charm. "Oh Michael" she said, "that is beautiful". I of course being a man mentioned how well priced it was. She immediately went into begging mode, pleading for me to let her have it. I played the game like a pro and and said "Weeeellll I don't know, we have those bills to pay off and...." She cut me off and turned evil for just a second as she quipped: "You never let us buy anything new", (I did not get offended because I was reeling in the fish at this point). Acting like I was sawing off my own arm I said: "I guess we can get it". She began jumping up and down (the fish was almost in the boat).

When we got the new furniture set up I cleverly said: "Well that old china cabinet is going to be a pain in the ass to take up to the road for trash day". She displayed a very sad expression and asked: "Oh, we are throwing it away"? I shrugged my shoulders and said: "well I guess I could drag it into my office and keep it there". I did so and then I just left it there for a few months to collect dust. In the meantime I began hitting the cigar auction sites like a mad man building up my stockpile and quickly filling my 100ct humidor to maximum capacity. Once I was swimming with excess cigars I casually mentioned to my wife that I was out of room in my humidor and that I was considering making a coolador like the ones I read about on this very forum. I even mentioned how it would fit right in my office. I knew this was my "in" as she wrinkled her nose and said: "you are not keeping a cooler in that office, it is tacky". I then acted very hurt and went off to lick my wounds all the while letting her think she was in charge.

Cut to early July this year, my birthday is fast approaching and I know my wife never knows what to get me. She keeps asking what I want and I keep mentioning that I have no where to store my quickly drying cigars. Then one day after I cleaned the house, did the dishes and made sure all the kids had their baths before she got home I went for the kill. I asked her: "Hun, you know that old china cabinet that is collecting dust in my office?" "Yes" she replied inquistively. "What would you think of me turning that into a humidor?" I expected her immediate resistance so I began to explain how classy it would look and how it was just collecting dust anyways. Just as planned she agreed. To end this long story I now have a beautiful chinador that will hold thosands of fine cigars, complete with a Humi-Care professional grade humidifier, 2 accessory fans and an extra digital hygrometer to ensure equal humidity throughout the case.

And that gentlemen is how it is done.

Now, in retrospect I did have to buy her new kitchen set and matching china cabinet but you guys know how it is, sometimes you have to grease the wheels to get the wagon rolling.

So, you tell me was I reaaly smart having pulled off this elaborate scheme or did my wife play me like a fiddle to get a new kitchen set?

The world may never know!


Long ashes everyone.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Working on pictures, I just wanted to chronicle my achievement.:clap2:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicely done, can't wait to see the pictures as well.


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are the pics as promised! Sorry for the bad quality i took them with my blackberry and the lighting is bad.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent bro, enjoy it.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful humidor! Enjoy it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Nice Mike
I think you won that sucker gonna hold a lot of cigars!!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Great story and great work Mike!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Great stuff... Are those temp readings right though or am I just :der:


Can't wait to hear the snarky remark for Tashaz and bigslowrock.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Excellent post Mike, Good read and even better results!!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great story. Your chinador looks great too.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great job Mike---I wish I could be as slick but my wife is very hard to fool when it comes to anything to do with cigars. She knows me that well....LOL

I do have a question and it might become a concern for you---are you planning on lining it in Spanish Cedar? Just wondering how you will maintain the RH and control the moisture entering the existing wood. What is the cabinet made out of?


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Impressive. Great work on the story and the build out. Enjoy!


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

beautifully played sir 

now thats patience!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Great job Mike---I wish I could be as slick but my wife is very hard to fool when it comes to anything to do with cigars. She knows me that well....LOL
> 
> I do have a question and it might become a concern for you---are you planning on lining it in Spanish Cedar? Just wondering how you will maintain the RH and control the moisture entering the existing wood. What is the cabinet made out of?


I was going to ask this as well, how do the doors seal?


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

good work! It looks great


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

wow Mike I admire your patience, you deserve this fine looking humidor

don't let your wife find out abotu this thread


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful job! As far as who "won", my guess is that it was both of you. She got new furniture without having to get rid of the old china cabinet (which it seems like she was kinda attached to) and you got your chinador. Well played. Well played.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

d32 said:


> beautifully played sir


She played you beautifully. JK Nice work, those Monte Medias are calling my name.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

You _do_ know your wife is on this forum to keep track of what you do here, right?

Ah, well, I'm sure she won't mind reading about how you fooled her ... :lol:

Seriously, congratulations on a fine piece of work. That's a beautiful humidor and a fun story.

Somewhere down the line your wife will be really glad you saved the old china cabinet, even if it means using it as a humidor.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Seriously, excellent planning! I've got to try something like that on the wifey for various awesome ideas I have.

It looks really good and if it keeps the humidity and doesn't warp, that is outstanding!


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well played!


----------



## Cyborg13454 (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks great. I wish I had that much space for cigars.:eyebrows:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Great Story. My wife's china cabinet is actually at our in-law's house until we buy our first home. I keep joking to her that I can't wait until we get it so I can store my old action figures in it just to piss her off. This sounds like a much better idea. I'm going to start telling her about the great idea I got off puff.com to turn it into a humidor!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks great - can't wait to see it full!


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Dread said:


> I was going to ask this as well, how do the doors seal?


That ws a problem at first and I solved it this way. I went to Lowes and bought some clear drying caulk and caulked every seam in the cabinet. Then I bought some 1/4" brown weather stripping and put that around all the doors and drawer. I hd to make some minor adjustments to the doors to account for the new spacing. It seems to be fairly well sealed at this point.

To answer the question about lining it w/Spanish Cedar: I thought about that but I am going to be filling with boxes made of SC so I am hoping that will regulate the RH a bit. As far as the wood breathing I do not think that is possible. This cabinet is plywood with a finished veneer. I am not certain but the finished portion does not look like real wood so I am assuming it is not going to breath too much if at all.

So far it has been stable. I guess the real test will be this winter when I fire up the wood stove for heat.


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Great stuff... Are those temp readings right though or am I just :der:
> 
> Yes, unfortunately they are. I live in a earthen home and the end of the house where the chinador remains at a constant 78 - 80 degrees all summer. It also happens to be at the opposite end of the house as the a/c. I haven't quite figured out how to lower the temp in the cabinet. If it gets too cool I can turn on the light and that puts out just enought heat to warm it up a bit.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to cool?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i like mine at 65, not sure about everyone else here.........70 or so isnt going to hurt anything, were your at would scare me a bit.....bugs....


----------

